# replacing frame body mounts



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have bought the body mount repair kit for my 1967 Lemans frame. the holes are bigger on some of the hole locations because of rusting and is dificult to tell exactly where to place the new repacement plate.My question is how critical is the placement of the new hole plate and is there a recommended way of doing this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Placement isn't critical. As long as there's enough meat left to keep it from pulling through the hole you should be fine. Hopefully you don't have any problems with rusted bolts that strip out or "spin" the cage nuts --- I'd recommend soaking all the bolts in some sort of penetrating lubricant as best you can get it on them and let them stew for a couple days or so before you start. I'd recommend you do one side of the car at a time. Take the bolts loose on one side, use a couple of jacks to tilt that side of the body up just enough to take the pressure of the biscuits so you can slide them out and replace with the new pieces. I mean just _barely_ enough -- the fronts of the fenders connect to the radiator core support so if you go crazy lifting one side of the body you're going to be putting all that into a bind and will likely twist/distort something up there. Let the jacks down and tighten everything up. Lather, rinse, repeat on the other side. Keeping one side of the body "tight" at all times will preserve it's alignment to the frame while you're working on the "other" side.

Bear


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for responding Bear Unfortunately i have all ready removed the body from the frame as i need to do some repair work on the frame. This is why i am concerned about where to place the new body mount plates. In addition to this the rails on the frame look weak and i am considering encapsulating them with 1/8 " steel plating. What is your opinion on that?

Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Why do you say the frame looks weak? Rust?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Why do you say the frame looks weak? Rust?


:agree Yeah, can you tell us more about that? Maybe include some photos of what you're talking about?

Bear


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

I did a 71 Chevelle years back and I just used some huge washers and cut them down to fit and welded them in. After grinding you couldnt even tell I did it. I dont remember the ID of the washers but do some measuring and call your hardware store.


----------

